# sportsmix dogfood??



## john watkins (May 4, 2009)

Anyone feed there dogs sportsmix dogfood, I here that it is a good food for a good price. I am thinking about putting my dogs on it, I was scared at first , about corn being an ingredient in it. The told me not to worry about corn, it is corn gleuten that you should worry about! Can anyone give me some feedback on this food(black bag and blue bag) Thanks!!!!


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

I am not a food expert by any means, but I would NOT feed this food. Your main ingredient is chicken by-product, followed by Corn. The next ingredient is "meat meal".....enough said. Your 4th ingredient is ground wheat. WAY too much grain for me and low quality meats in the food. Everyone has an opinion but I don't feed my dogs grain... Grain or not this is a low quality food. There are many people on here that will recommend foods to you. Orijen is probably the best grain free kibble. Currently I use TOTW (except for the bison/venison) and Infinia brands. I rotate all the flavors. The infinia is just an experiment, but I like it so far. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Feed what works good for you and your dog!!!!!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been using sportmix for years now and have no problem with it. I like it, as well as the dogs but to each there own. We use to only be able to get it at the feed and seed stores around here but now Tractor Supply carries it.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

I will admit being heavy into nutrition, that the profile isn't an allstar line up but I personally used the stuff for years, raised many dogs off it and IMO pound for pound it's the best out there for the money. I never had any negative issues with it and switched off it a few times over the years to more popular brands only to find that the SM was far better quality and cheaper. Just reading labels it seems like just another bag of food, but it is far better then similar products that appear to be the same in quality IMO.
I personally used the Blue bag it's higher protein like 2% and smaller peices good for pups also, they also make a lamb/rice.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Mike what do you mean was "better quality" than other popular foods? Surely you don't mean ingredient wise...so what do you mean? Not trying to be a smart ass at all..just curious. I still am not SET on my kibbles, but the dog does fine with them and the ingredients are good.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm like Jay. We both have used this for a long time. Never ever had any problems. We use the black bag. As you may think the price is going up due to the demand now. So all you guys stop using it. LOL


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Justen Haynes said:


> Mike what do you mean was "better quality" than other popular foods? Surely you don't mean ingredient wise...so what do you mean? Not trying to be a smart ass at all..just curious. I still am not SET on my kibbles, but the dog does fine with them and the ingredients are good.


I mean price/quality/results, I moved a couple of times over the years and had to switch do to availability and now being in NY I took one trip to the big chain pet store and almost passed out from sticker shock.
Next to the Sport Mix based on price and quality I say Maxnutrition/Exceed is a little better, I switched to the MaxNutrition (Walmart) which is also a great product but the stores were playing games with it's availability and I even read on their website people were complaining because they couldn't get it and the name brand foods were giving them inferior results and even negative results in their dogs health and certain conditions cleared up after getting back on the MN. I switch to the best PURINA bag they had based on the label, my one dog was eating about 6 cups a day and started loosing hair on her back end and you could pinch clumps right off her coat. I called around and couldn't believe I found a place that had the SportMix and this was after calling around just to locate a Walmat that still carried their own brand which I liked yet couldn't find. I switched her back onto the Sportmix and she reduced her intake down to only 2-3 cups a day and within a few weeks her coat showed improvements. So based on the consumption alone it shows she was getting a far better nutritional value and better results consuming less then half the same amount of the better reading label popular brand.
Dogs are differant but in my own experiance I recieved nothing but possitive results using the SportMix and I raised 2 litters of pups on it, started making a mush out of it at around 3 weeks old. One dog a brought back to the breeder I bought him from, he actually recommended a more expensive food this was when I first found the SportMix. The dog was around a year old at the time and the breeders first words were "Damn what are feeding him", he looked better then both his parents and had about 5-10 pounds more muscle then his sire that was eating the more expensive food.
IMO with price as a major factor one of the above foods split 50/50 with raw chicken parts(necks/backs/guts) and/or fish scraps from the market, all of which you can get very cheap if not free, might be the best combo pound for pound and covering all the bases. I know people that feed raw with no price limitations and the dogs eat far better then I do personaly, but this is not pratical for most people definantly not for me.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

so you are mixing with raw then...that explains a lot. thanks for the explanation..


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Justen Haynes said:


> so you are mixing with raw then...that explains a lot. thanks for the explanation..


No actually I'm not at the moment, and all the results I spoke of were based on strictly using the SportMiix by itself, and it was my primary source of food for over 5 years straight with only positive results, at the time I was paying about $18/50lb bag. IMO pound for pound standing alone it's the best I've used. Hope that clarifies things a little better.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah...i'm interested to hear what the TOTW, Canidae, Orijen, and other users say about this. Anybody?? Connie where are u??..lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Justen Haynes said:


> Yeah...i'm interested to hear what the TOTW, Canidae, Orijen, and other users say about this. Anybody?? Connie where are u??..lol


 
SEARCH BUTTON!!! This has been discussed over and over and over


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

i was not aware that "sportmix" had been compared to other good foods out there i am well aware of where the SEARCH button is...i thought i had read all the food posts...piss off


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Justen Haynes said:


> i was not aware that "sportmix" had been compared to other good foods out there i am well aware of where the SEARCH button is...i thought i had read all the food posts...piss off


geez, so touchy


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

lol...well...you asked for it..damn :wink: i want to know from someone who knows what they are talking about why these people are spending $20 for a 50 bag and I'm paying 40 for a 28 pound bag. All I have to go on is research and ingredients and ratings...lol. I would totally go to the $20 bag if it did the same as the other for the dog...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Justen Haynes said:


> lol...well...you asked for it..damn :wink: i want to know from someone who knows what they are talking about why these people are spending $20 for a 50 bag and I'm paying 40 for a 28 pound bag. All I have to go on is research and ingredients and ratings...lol. I would totally go to the $20 bag if it did the same as the other for the dog...


 
ingredients, the way they are processed, the amounts of said ingredients, how well the dog does on it, the ease of you getting it and feeding it on your schedule, these have to be factors for most people, not just the best (TO WHO) ingredients and cost for amount.

I've known dogs not to do well on all the high end dogfoods and do very well on something cheaper in price and by ingredient doesn't look at that well. ???

Also, over the years Proctor and Gamble have gotten their hands on numerous pet food companies and kept the same ingredients, HOWEVER the quality of said ingredients was garbage, then........loose stools, etc etc..

The quality of ingredients, ingredients, how dog does on food, (Fur, skin, weight, digestion, stool, etc) and your schedule are all factors....

I use to be a label nazi, but realized there is no one dogfood that is good for all dogs! I am talking if you have multiple dogs and want to feed one feed, some do well, some don't.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> ingredients, the way they are processed, the amounts of said ingredients, how well the dog does on it, the ease of you getting it and feeding it on your schedule, these have to be factors for most people, not just the best (TO WHO) ingredients and cost for amount.
> 
> I've known dogs not to do well on all the high end dogfoods and do very well on something cheaper in price and by ingredient doesn't look at that well. ???
> 
> ...


That pretty much covers it. I feed whatever works at this point, and if someone wants to say "OMG you're killing your poor dog because you feed it XXX brand and that stuff is less than $80 a bag" - screw 'em.
My own diet isn't perfectly natural either, I eat stuff with preservatives and all kinds of stuff that would probably horrify me if I really knew what it was, lol.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

john watkins said:


> Anyone feed there dogs sportsmix dogfood, I here that it is a good food for a good price. I am thinking about putting my dogs on it, I was scared at first , about corn being an ingredient in it. The told me not to worry about corn, it is corn gleuten that you should worry about! Can anyone give me some feedback on this food(black bag and blue bag) Thanks!!!!



Any time you ask a question like this, you will get much better/faster/more responses if you include a link to the ingredient list.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been wanting to feed a kibble for awhile so I bought a bag of Orijen red meat last week, I opened it and it smells like all dog food smells like, all the meat that's listed on the ingredient page..

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/products/regionalRedIngredients.aspx

is deboned except for the fishmeal, how do they get the cal/phos ratio on the analysis page and where does it come from ?

I'm gonna go check this place out sometime, it's probably a barn with a big pile of dead coyotes and corn behind it.


----------

